# Christian science



## Weston Stoler (Oct 8, 2011)

A women is giving a christian science lecture for 3 days in my city. I am worried she is seriously going to mislead people from the truth. Especially with teachings like this

"Christian Science addresses the theological problem of evil by teaching that evil is unreal and an illusion. Neither Genesis, nor the rest of the canon ever mention Adam as having awakened. This awakening is considered to be the "Christian Science revolution in thought". Christian Scientists believe that if the belief in evil is replaced by the understanding of the true universality of good, one's perception will also change, rendering the question "where did evil originate?" meaningless."


it seems alot of my well meaning friends are going and I'm scared for them.


----------



## Tim (Oct 8, 2011)

What specifically would you like to pursue in this thread, Weston?


----------



## Peairtach (Oct 8, 2011)

Sometimes events such as these, and New Age or Spiritualist events can be an opportunity for evangelism.

These people are looking for something, but in the wrong place.


----------

